# A new train station



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Around 7:00 this evening the doorbell rang. I looked out a front
window and saw a parcel delivery truck was parked at end of 
driveway. I went to front door and the driver was long gone. There was a package by front door. I really could not think what
the package could be. Had no clue. I looked for name on shipping label thinking it had been delivered to wrong house. Got it opened and then remembered I had ordered an AF train station.
I wanted one of the old red and white stations but did not find one I wanted so I bought a new lionel/AF station. Its pretty nice.
Lighted interior and preassembled. Got my CW80 lionel transformer out and hooked up some wires. Model # 6-47980.
I like it. Thumbs up. 29.95 plus shipping.



















Lionel calls this AF winter station. I guess because it has frosted windows. There is no snow on it. The frosted windows just keeps it so interior can not be seen. So no need to decorate
the interior. Voltage range is 10 to 18 volts. Around 14 works best. Light really needs 10 volts to just light.


Sorry meant to put this in what have you added. Blew that.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice addition mopac. Better get started on that layout or the passengers will be waiting a long time at the new station for the train.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You right about a layout. I only have 2 buildings for S scale. This new station and a Texaco
gas station.


----------



## Matt_GNo27 (Feb 7, 2016)

That looks sweet!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That's a nice looking station. Did you check out the Train Stations thread on O Scale?


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice looking station. I would "dull" it down a little.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Denny, I did go to O scale forum and did a search for "train stations". I saw your station.
it is similar to mine.

Spence, I agree on dulling it down. It looks plastic. I had already thought about painting
the roof and the platform it sits on. I think that would do it. The roof comes off real easy
so you can get to bulb and I think the base will be easy. LOL, no masking. Probably will go
with 2 different browns. Flat browns.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice-looking train station!


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Well, does it look better-the same- or worse?
I did not have any brown paint I liked so I went with black satin, which is not as black. More of a graphite.
I think it looks better what do you think. I did not like the green roof.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

mopac said:


> Well, does it look better-the same- or worse?
> I did not have any brown paint I liked so I went with black satin, which is not as black. More of a graphite.
> I think it looks better what do you think. I did not like the green roof.
> 
> View attachment 471512


Looks good enough to be on your new layout.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

I think that the new roof color is an improvement.

I am impressed by your ability to re-paint the roof without covering up the shingles.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

I think it looks 100% better.:appl:


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Looks better with the new paint on the roof. Too much green before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2018)

cramden said:


> Looks better with the new paint on the roof. Too much green before.


Very nice station. I agree with cramden, the green platform and green room was just too much green. The satin black looks a lot better.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

HUGE improvement with the roof color change. Very nice. Enjoy!!!

TJ


----------

